
Fleet Management for Kubernetes Is Here - alexellisuk
https://rancher.com/blog/2020/fleet-management-kubernetes/
======
smw355
Fleet has been top of mind for Darren for a while. We were hit pretty quickly
after creating k3s with users asking about fleet management.

But getting the design right mean talking to people with loads of different
use cases, such as vehicles, medical devices, industrial automation equipment,
set top boxes, telco equipment, ATM machines, cash registers and even security
cameras.

Lots of work to do, and would love to get some community support during the
development of this. This is definitely a project we could see moving into the
CNCF in the future.

------
alexellisuk
Darren clearly never sleeps. This is in alpha but is functional. Looking
forward to seeing more about this and trying it out across a number of
clusters to keep them in sync with helm.

